# Business endorsement paperwork requirements?



## Will2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Hi guys*

So I'm going to try and do an application for my wife's (foreign with Temporary Residency) business endorsement without going through a company. 

We registered a business with her as director as she is looking to start her own, sole proprietor, business. In addition to submitting the business' papers and all the normal application papers (as per a normal visa application) does anyone know of any other requirements? 

Also do you think we will have to submit radiological reports and police clearance again as her TR is still valid?

I'd appreciate any help form anyone who's been through this and/or has the info. We'd like to get her business up and running as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't comment on most of your enquiry, but you'll need to submit a valid (6 months) medical and radio report with each applicant. They are anal about this....


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Will2016 said:


> *Hi guys*
> 
> So I'm going to try and do an application for my wife's (foreign with Temporary Residency) business endorsement without going through a company.
> 
> ...



We just submitted papers yesterday for my partner, for renewal with business endorsement added.

Yes, everything we submitted in original application had to be resubmitted.
For business endorsement, we added:
1. One pager business plan
2. CV
3. Proof of registration at SARS as a sole proprietor (just go to SARS with copy of passport and proof of address and you'll get prodded in the right direction to register)

Can't comment on success rate yet ...we now wait


----------

